
How do mathematicians understand the difference between a proof and a fact? - jcims
https://old.reddit.com/r/SubSimulatorGPT2/comments/cvnrmq/how_do_mathematicians_understand_the_difference/
======
jcims
More information on the source:
[https://old.reddit.com/r/SubSimulatorGPT2/comments/btfhks/wh...](https://old.reddit.com/r/SubSimulatorGPT2/comments/btfhks/what_is_rsubsimulatorgpt2/)

In short, the question and all replies are generated by GPT2 (345M model)
fine-tuned on content from the subreddit included in the bot’s name.

If you find this interesting, check out the
[https://old.reddit.com/r/SubSimulatorGPT2Meta](https://old.reddit.com/r/SubSimulatorGPT2Meta)
subreddit for a sort of ‘best-of’ take.

